# Katana



## Robert Kelso (Oct 27, 2007)

I remember when I first got my blade.
Pretty "cool" since I was young, but never realised how serious it was.

I had never really done any real training and was already swingin it around all over the place.

After a couple of years, I finally see how to use it, when to use it and I am dramatically better


----------



## still learning (Oct 27, 2007)

Hello,  I have a very short sword and it is very heavy (E-bay) just for the collection of martial art toys.  Fun to play.

Have you read " Musashi" ....?   You will find this book base on a real life Samurai, very enjoyable reading of swordmanship and culture of the "ways of the swordmanship".

The story is fiction...but many of the parts, times, places, and many of the events of "Musashi" is base on facts, and events that did happen.

The original book is over 900 pages,  today the book is written in three books instead of one.

Musahi Miyamoto is a real person.  ..author of Five Rings.........Aloha


----------



## MJS (Oct 27, 2007)

Thread moved to Sword Arts

Mike Slosek
MT Asst. Admin


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 1, 2007)

Robert Kelso said:


> I remember when I first got my blade.
> Pretty "cool" since I was young, but never realised how serious it was.
> 
> I had never really done any real training and was already swingin it around all over the place.
> ...


 

Self-training is dangerous.  Self-training with a sword of dubious quality is even more dangerous.  

I would strongly suggest seeking formal training.  They can teach any of us, in maybe a few months, what would take us several years to figure out on our own.  

For that matter, so would any dojo when it comes to the martial arts.


----------

